# mineralized topsoil dolomite



## jeremyblevins (Oct 9, 2010)

Hello everyone,
is this the right stuff i found it at home depot in the gardening section it doesn't seem to have anything else in it.
http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?jspStoreDir=hdus&catalogId=10053&productId=100199340&navFlow=3&keyword=dolomite&langId=-1&searchRedirect=dolomite&storeId=10051&endecaDataBean=com.homedepot.sa.el.wc.integration.endeca.EndecaDataBean%4013280f5&ddkey=Search

and here's a picture of the analysis 









and also i'm thinking of add osmocote plus with the dolomite and muriate of potash do you think it is a good idea?
and i found muriate of potash for 7.99 for 4 lbs is that a good price?


----------



## jeremyblevins (Oct 9, 2010)

anyone?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Jeremy, so sorry for the late response. Yes, that is correct for adding to mineralized topsoil or to El Natural substrates. I'm not sure about the pricing on fertilizers, but that is probably a fair price. 

As to the Ozmocote, you can also add that along the bottom of the tank, just be aware that you will be leaching heavy amounts of ferts at first. Mudboots did the same with his latest NPT set-up with a different slow-release fertilizer and has had success, just had to deal with the first couple weeks or so of high ammonia levels.

-Dave


----------



## jeremyblevins (Oct 9, 2010)

thanks davemonkey. i think i might order all the supplies from a member on tpt. but i sent him a pm and he responded but he still has responded on the portions that he sends out of the stuff, so i might just buy everything just to make sure i get enough. and i decided against the osmocote at least for this tank i want to keep it low maintenance.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Actually, that's not what you want to use for dolomite. Dolomite lime is different and dissolves too quickly. 

Your best bet is probably to get it from the member on tpt or look in your LFS in the reef substrate section.


----------



## jeremyblevins (Oct 9, 2010)

My water has a kh of 10 and a ph of 8 do I really need the dolomite? And if not will any other slow dissolving material work?


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

With high GH and KH I do not think you need more additives like this.


----------

